# Toro ccr2000e



## wayne361361 (3 mo ago)

Hey just picked one of these up for $100. Good condition but wasn't running correctly. Cleaned the carb, new fuel lines, filter screen, spark plug and now runs great. What's everyone's opinon of this older Toro. It has the suzuki 2 stroke engine. I'm a big fan of older 2 strokes. 
Oh btw the electric start doesn't work. Doesn't do anything when starter is pushed. Not a huge deal as engine starts first pull but would like to make everything work on the blower. 
Thanks.


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

I have a toro 3650 2cycle and that little blower moves a lot of snow. They are noisy though


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Don't let it out of your sight as it will be gone.
I am not sure how much the starters are on the 
newer toros but you can always replace the starter
now or after snow season.


----------



## wayne361361 (3 mo ago)

Why do you say not to leave it out of my sight or it will be gone. Are these units highly sought after?


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

I love my CCR2500. Yes its loud, but it starts easy and moves alot of snow for its size. Keep the gas fresh, and properly mixed.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Yes, they are because they are simple own and operate, you can still buy parts and they are lightweight.
Download a manual for it and take the side cover off to check the serpentine belt and if the rubber flakes off 
in your hand you need a new serpentine belt before the snow flies.

Keep it locked up and make sure you drain the gas out of it if you have a longer period between uses.
You can tip it over and drain the tank through the tank filler cap into a waste oil container or oil drain pan.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

Those Suzuki engines are very good; they just seem to run & run. Parts (carbs & ignition coils) however are very expensive. Drain the carb at the end of each season for less problems. I added a shut off valve to mine to make this easier.


----------



## wayne361361 (3 mo ago)

leonz said:


> Yes, they are because they are simple own and operate, you can still buy parts and they are lightweight.
> Download a manual for it and take the side cover off to check the serpentine belt and if the rubber flakes off
> in your hand you need a new serpentine belt before the snow flies.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I have owned small engines most of my adult life. I also buy and restore old lawn boy mowers. Very familiar with proper maintenance/upkeep. I just cut my grass yesterday using my 1960 Lawn Cruiser (rebranded lawn boy) and drained the gas as it's probably the last cut of the season. Will check the belt later today on the new (to me) toro.


----------

